# Salve o santuário de aves de Salgados de ser destruído!



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2012 às 01:04)

Por que isto é importante

A zona dos Salgados constitui um habitat único para pássaros, vital para o usufruto de gerações futuras. O Governo Português acabou de dar luz verde a um projecto de "desenvolvimento" que irá cobrir grande parte da área, com 359 hectares. "Desenvolvimento" que, neste caso, significa "cimentar sobre", destruindo assim este espaço vital para a vida selvagem, que ficará perdido para sempre, para as gerações futuras. Qualquer desenvolvimento a ter lugar na área ter um impacto absolutamente pernicioso na vida selvagem que dele usufrui. Quando é que o ser humano vai perceber que não é o único animal no
planeta? 
O Algarve não precisa de mais hotéis, campos de golfe ou alojamento de férias - cujo nível de ocupação anda actualmente pelos 55%. Aquilo que REALMENTE precisa é que sejam apreciados os seus habitats únicos e a vida selvagem que deles depende. Ajudem-nos, por favor, a chegar às assinaturas necessárias para levar o assunto à discussão no Parlamento. Precisamos de si - é a nossa única esperança! 
Como o Grande Chefe Seattle disse, *"Só quando a última árvore for derrubada, o último rio estiver poluído, o último peixe morto, é que vamos perceber que não podemos comer dinheiro"*.

S.f.f. partilhe esta petição no seu Facebook e Twitter!

ASSINATURA DA PETIÇÃO: Avaaz


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2012 às 08:50)

Mais uma vez (e infelizmente), os interesses económicos de algumas individualidades sobrepôem-se aos interesses "não-económicos" de TODOS nós!

Volta-se a apostar no "turismo do betão" (será mais um para ir à falência... ali logo ao lado está um outro empreendimento de grandes dimensões e falido...), em vez de se aproveitar as enormes potencialidades naturais do Algarve! 

Acho que sim... destruam logo isto tudo de uma vez...!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jul 2012 às 11:21)

Boas,

Mais uma porca miseria, para um Algarve cada vez mais 'abetanado'!! Com tantos empreendimentos ao abandono e por recuparar ou deitar abaixo, venha-te mais um para a colecção!!

Ainda não perceberam que o mercado imobiliario está saturado?! Não se consegue preencher os empreendimentos hoteleiros que ja existem quanto mais os novos?! E ainda por cima na zona que é!! 

É certo que precisamos de investimento, mas não mais do mesmo nem nesse tipo de zonas, pois são esses sitios naturais que nos resta que nos trazem turismo!! 

Enfim... 

Badamencos!!


----------



## amando96 (12 Jul 2012 às 11:41)

Nunca percebi essa de darem luz verde para construcções em zona protegida... sinceramente.


----------



## Norther (12 Jul 2012 às 16:11)

Já assinei, é triste o que esta a acontecer no nosso país! não só neste caso mas em tantos outros que só se faz asneira   não se aprende nadinha nem com as crises que podia abrir novos pensares, isto só lá vai a base de pancada ou então mandar uns poucos a ver anjinhos


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2012 às 01:19)

*Agência do Ambiente deteta captação ilegal de água para rega na lagoa dos Salgados*

A Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) informou hoje que detetou uma "captação ilegal" de água na Lagoa dos Salgados, em Albufeira (Algarve), e instaurou um processo de contraordenação ao agricultor que utilizava a água para rega. Em comunicado, a APA revelou que o equipamento de captação de água foi detetado através de uma fiscalização da Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve (ARH), determinada pela Secretaria de Estado do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território.
"O equipamento encontrado em situação ilegal captava água a partir da ribeira de Espiche e estaria a ser utilizado na rega de uma propriedade, pertença de um agricultor a quem foi instaurado um processo de contraordenação", destaca o documento.

DESTAK


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 09:43)

Estes assuntos são preocupantes, acho que se deve fazer alguma coisa para impedir certas acções depreciativas à Natureza, pois isso só irá trazer benefícios...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 13:41)

Acabei de assinar para salvar o santuário de aves de Salgados.

São tão bonitos que dá pena vê-los desaparecer.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2013 às 09:20)

Caros amigos de Portugal,

Temos quatro dias para enviarmos milhares de mensagens sobre o Estudo de Impacte Ambiental e impedir a construção de um megaprojeto que destruirá o incrível habitat de aves da Lagoa dos Salgados, no Algarve. Juntos podemos suspender sua construção e tornar essa região numa área protegida! Envie sua mensagem agora: 
No ano passado, conseguimos impedir que um dos habitats de pássaros mais importantes de Portugal fosse destruído para a construção de um mega hotel no Algarve que iria acabar com a lagoa dos Salgados. Entretanto, ele se encontra novamente em perigo e juntos podemos, mais uma vez, impedir esse desastre! 
Em janeiro, entregamos a voz de mais de 20.000 pessoas ao governo Português que suspendeu a construção do empreendimento até que um estudo de impacte ambiental (EIA) fosse feito. Entretanto, o EIA foi elaborado pela empresa responsável pelo megaprojecto turístico e diz que “a área não tem grande valor para a biodiversidade”. Conclusão suspeita, especialmente se o mesmo estudo foi elaborado por quem tem interesse directo na sua concretização.
Mas ainda temos uma chance! O EIA se encontra disponível para consulta pública durante mais 4 dias. Se milhares de nós enviarmos nossas opiniões sobre esse empreendimento poderemos suspender sua construção e tornar essa região numa área protegida. Já vencemos uma vez, podemos vencer novamente. Quanto mais mensagens enviarmos, mais forte será nosso apelo. 

http://www.avaaz.org/po/save_salgados_lagoon/?bChSGab&v=27376 

A Lagoa dos Salgados é uma área de extrema importância para as aves, reconhecida pela BirdLife Internacional, devido às populações de aves aquáticas ameaçadas que alberga. Entretanto, este novo empreendimento fará um uso abusivo da água da lagoa, destruindo o habitat de milhares de aves. 
O Algarve não precisa de mais hotéis, campos de golfe ou alojamento de férias. Precisa sim proteger sua natureza única e a vida selvagem que dela depende. Juntos paramos o mega resort de turismo em Cabo Pulmo, no México, no ano passado. Vamos agora parar o mega hotel na lagoa dos Salgados. 
Com esperança e determinação, Carol, Diego, Alex, Nádia, Oli e toda a equipe da Avaaz 

Mais informações:

Petição com 20.000 assinaturas visa impedir construção de empreendimento turístico na Lagoa dos Salgados (RTP) 

Projecto turístico para a Lagoa dos Salgados sujeito a avaliação de impacte ambiental (Público) 

Ambientalistas alertam para "holocausto ambiental" (Expresso)

Lagoa dos Salgados

Um verdadeiro santuário para aves, muito ameaçado!


----------

